# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Katandisja e Forumit Shqiptar

## baaroar

Përshëndetje,

Jam një lexues i vjetër, me keqardhje vë re një katandisje graduale të Forumit Shqiptar.
Dikur mezi prisja sa të hyja në forum të lexoja postimet e reja në nënforume e tema të caktuara, e kisha për kënaqësi të lexoja anëtarë të respektuar që tashmë janë larguar nga ky forum për shkak të dekadencës së tij.
Ndërsa sot e shoh të katandisur si mos më keq.
Shembujt të bastardizimit të forumit janë pa fund.
Një ndër ta të fundit është p.sh. në temën " Turqia - Serbia 83:82 (Turqia në finale)" në nënforumin "Sporti nëpër botë", ku nga një temë për kampionatin botëror të basketbollit është shndërruar në një temë për islamin e për otomanët.
Nuk e kuptoj këtë neglizhencë të moderatorëve, apo edhe vetë mosinteresimin e administratorëve të këtij forumi që me veprimet apo mosveprimet e tyre kanë sadopak kontribut në dekadencën e Forumit Shqiptar, pavarësisht punës së tyre e cila ka meritat e saj, duhen të tregohen më të ashpër me këta anëtarë që po degradojnë Forumin Shqiptar.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Përshëndetje,
> 
> Jam një lexues i vjetër, me keqardhje vë re një katandisje graduale të Forumit Shqiptar.
> Dikur mezi prisja sa të hyja në forum të lexoja postimet e reja në nënforume e tema të caktuara, e kisha për kënaqësi të lexoja anëtarë të respektuar që tashmë janë larguar nga ky forum për shkak të dekadencës së tij.
> Ndërsa sot e shoh të katandisur si mos më keq.
> Shembujt të bastardizimit të forumit janë pa fund.
> Një ndër ta të fundit është p.sh. në temën " Turqia - Serbia 83:82 (Turqia në finale)" në nënforumin "Sporti nëpër botë", ku nga një temë për kampionatin botëror të basketbollit është shndërruar në një temë për islamin e për otomanët.
> Nuk e kuptoj këtë neglizhencë të moderatorëve, apo edhe vetë mosinteresimin e administratorëve të këtij forumi që me veprimet apo mosveprimet e tyre kanë sadopak kontribut në dekadencën e Forumit Shqiptar, pavarësisht punës së tyre e cila ka meritat e saj, duhen të tregohen më të ashpër me këta anëtarë që po degradojnë Forumin Shqiptar.


Jam pjeserisht dakord me kete teme. Renie ka, duket edhe prej 1 viti e gjysem, shume tema serioze degradojne ne shaka te neveritshme, sidomos per temat shoqerore, politike, etj.
Persa i takon "Turqise" kjo eshte problem i vjeter, mjaft anetare vene shenjen e barazimit Turqi=Shqiperi, per aresyet qe ata vete i dijne. Ndoshta sepse e lidhin pavaresine e Shqiperise me Turqine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 500 vjet i konsiderojne miqesi jo "hasha" (sic thuhet ne film). Ketu mendoj nuk kane pune moderatoret. Kjo fryme eshte shume e perhapur ne rrethet islamike edhe ne Tirane, bile.
Ne diskutime te ndryshme edhe me vajza intelektuale, te sjellshme, te besimit islam, kam verejtur distancim nga figura e Gjergj Kastriotit. Dhe na hiqen edhe si "patriote", te cilen e lidhin me qenjen proturk, antiserb, antiorthodhoks, etj.

Po kohet e fundit kur Turqia po lidhet me Serbine, c`do te thoshin?

Pra proturqizmi sot eshte nje fenomen jo nje perjashtim

----------


## Ksanthi

.Pershendetje.


Forumi shqiptar si dhe forumet ne gjithe boten mbledhin ne gjirin e tyre njerez intelektuale por dhe  te paditur .Prandaj eshte forum qe te kete larmi temash dhe mendimesh.Ata qe e futin veten ne njerez intelektuale mund te hapin tema qe ju pershtaten .Te tjeret si puna ime jemi futur per tu argetuar sepse jeta sa po vete  veshtiresohet dhe kemi nevoje per pak argetim dhe moskokcarje.Nuk do me pelqente te kishte diktature si ne kohen e monizmit por liri fjale dhe mendimesh.

----------


## ilia spiro

> per tu argetuar


Valle a nuk ka nje nenforum humori ne forum? Pse duhet qe ne tema shume serioze te ndeshemi me humor banal. Keshtu ndodh rendom. Nje shembull eshte tema e "homoseksualizmit" e cila perfundon gjithmone me fjalor rrugaceror.
Ja ku duhet te nderhyjne moderatoret.

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*gjynah ta thuash por vertet kshu ka ndodhur....Fsh nuk eshte me si me pare....por kjo ndoshta sepse dhe njerezit nuk jane me si me pare....kjo sepse edhe jeta nuk eshte si dje...eshte sot ashtu sic nuk do jete neser....dihet se te tilla sipermarrje e kane nje maje qe e arrijne me shume buje por gjithashtu pas saj ske cpret tjeter vecse renies...pra katandisjes ne kete gjendje..sot nuk hap dot nje teme sepse askush nuk di te ktheje pergjigje mbi ate qe thua por dine dhe duan vetem te duken e te sjellin mendimet e tyre thua sikur te mos kish askush tjeter te drejte...thua sikur te jene ata dijetaret e fundit te botes te cilet dine gjithcka dhe madje arrijne te kalojne kornizat e miresjelljes duke te fyer "pak si pa dashur"....FSH eshte ende ne kembe...eshte ende ne jeten e virtualitetit shqiptar, te cilin me mira patriote jashte vendit e frekuentojne dhe e duan por fatkeqsisht me miliona shqipetare qe jetojne ne te e shperdorojne duke nxjerre ne pah as me shume e as me pak injorancen e tyre te theksuar...te cilen sdo mundet kurre kush ta shnderroje.....ndoshta Forumistat kane harruar pse egzistojne forumet....ndoshta nuk dine se c'jane tematikat e cjane bisedat...ndoshta nuk dine se cjane mendimet e opinionet e lira...ndoshta Forumistat i dine gjithe keto por thjesht nuk duan te jene te ndergjegjshem...nuk duan ta cojne perpara per mire as nje forum kaq popullor si Fsh i cili ka qene mbreteria e gjithe botes virtuale shqipetare*

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

> Valle a nuk ka nje nenforum humori ne forum? Pse duhet qe ne tema shume serioze te ndeshemi me humor banal. Keshtu ndodh rendom. Nje shembull eshte tema e "homoseksualizmit" e cila perfundon gjithmone me fjalor rrugaceror.
> Ja ku duhet te nderhyjne moderatoret.


*jam mese dakort me ju i nderuar*

----------


## Albo

Me kohen, pjesmarrja ne forum rritet, detyrimisht rritet edhe numri i temave dhe postimeve qe behen perdite. Stafi i forumit eshte i vogel ne numer dhe nuk mund ti lexoje e moderoje te gjitha postimet qe behen cdo sekonde e minute ne forum. Pa harruar qe moderatoret jane vullnetare dhe futen ne forum vetem kur ka kohe te lire.

Keshtu qe nese jeni te shqetesuar per cilesine e diskutimeve ne forum, kur lexoni tema apo postime te pahijshme, ju si anetare te forumit duhet ti raportoni duke klikuar ate  qe del poshte emrit te cdo postimi qe anetaret bejne ne forum. Raportimi juaj ben qe nje email tu dergohet automatikisht moderatoreve te atij forumi, supermoderatoreve dhe administratoreve. Personi qe do te jete ne linje do te shqyrtoje shqetesimin tuaj e do te nderhyje atje ku duhet. Kjo eshte nje ndihme e madhe qe anetaret e forumit japin per moderimin e forumit dhe mbajtjen e diskutimeve ne shina.

Tani ka edhe nje keqkuptim qe ndodh shpesh ne te tilla raste. Ka anetare te forumit qe e kane te veshtire te diskutojne/lexojne me anetare qe mendojne ndryshe nga ata, apo nuk kane kulturen e botekuptimin e tyre. Kjo ben qe shume nga keta anetare te stepen kur hyjne ne forum dhe perballen me mendime te qindra anetareve te moshave, botekuptimeve, kulturave nga me te ndryshmet. Forumi shqiptar eshte i hapur per te gjithe, dhe une ketyre njerezve u them: mos u stepni ne te tilla raste, por merrni pjese ne forum duke dhene mendimin tuaj ne keto tema. Ashtu pa vetedije, mendimi dhe shembulli juaj ne forum, eshte nje kontribut i jashtezakonshem per emancipimin e atyre anetareve te tjere qe nuk e gezojne ate kulture, dhe nuk kane ku ta gjejne ate kulture ne zonat ku jetojne e punojne. Per kete kategori njerezish, forumi shqiptar eshte nje dritare e madhe informacioni dhe emancipimi.

Albo

----------

*Neteorm* (24-12-2018)

----------


## Gregu

Ndoshta jam i tepert ne kete teme.

Ndoshta forumi eshte katandisur keq, por jo sa te vajtohet!
Perderisa anetarsimi eshte i fshehur, ku nuk dihet se kush eshte kush, atehere duhet ditur se do kete postime nga a-zh.

Puna e moderatorve, supermoderatorve dhe administratorve, nuk eshte vetem te fshijne postime e anetar! Anetaret duhet te jene te matur dhe te vetedijshem se deri ku duhet te shkojne me mendime e komente.

Ka plote anetar qe ne shumicen e postimeve, perdorin fjalor banal. Permendin emra oranesh gjinitale (duke vene nje yll * mes shkronjave, gjoja jemi te ndershem), fyerje nga me te ndryshmet, deformojne temat duke u dhene kahje tjeter dhe vazhdojne te jene anetar!

E di se sa e veshtire eshte puna e stafit.
Per disa vite kam administruar e moderuar nje forum. Eshte e veshtire.
Por po nuk perdore "veglat"(bisturi, gersher...) si moderator apo administrator, pacienti nuk do sherohet.

Njeriu ka nevoje ta ndegjoj dhe provoj shenjen STOP!

----------


## kleadoni

Te njejten pershypje kisha dhe une kur ri-hyra pas shume vitesh  :i ngrysur:  Kisha pershtypje shume te mira para se te rifutesha ketu. Ne cdo teme eshte e diskutuar feja! Qofte ne temat e lidhura me sportin, ose me temat e tjera qe fare mire mund ta leme menjeane fene... Nuk kuptoj pse shumica e anetareve cdo lloj feje tjeter pervec Islamit duhet ta "shajne" ose sidoqofte ta ulin poshte, Besimi ne Zot eshte i njejte, si per islamet e si per te krishteret a ortodokset... 
Eshte bere per ta quajtur "forumi fetar" dhe jo forumi shqiptar...

----------


## illyrian rex

Me vjen keq qe nuk kam qene edhe me pare anetar i ketij forumi. Para se te regjitrohesha kam lexuar nja 5-6 muaj te temat e historise, qeshtja kombetare, arkeologji, teori konspirative etj...dhe duke u bazuar ne postimet qe i kam lexu mendoj se ky forum ka qene shume me i pasur atehere se qe eshte tani. 
Kur u regjistrova prita se do te takoj shume nga ata anetar, por fatkeqesisht shume pak prej tyre e frekuentojne dhe kontribuojne ne kete forum.
Padyshim qe temat fetare po e ngulfasin debatin dhe po e pishin atmosferen ne secilen teme. 
Mendoj se moderatoret duhet te jene me rigoroz kur eshte ne pyetje devijimi nga tema.

----------


## oret_e_vona

Pershendetje , ky Forum seshte me si dikur , ku njeresit prisnin te hynin , te lexonin e te hapnin tema serioze dhe me kuptim , tani ska me , ka vetem ( Lloqe , au iu , dhe me se tepermi ajo qe e bastardon me se shumti eshte ofendimi i pa mas dhe nder me banalitete ) , tani po vijn thjesht hedhin nje sy lexojn nai gje sa per kalim dhe kaq .


 Edhe njerezit ndrryshojn sjane me ata , sic lexova nje parafolse pak me lart dhe ka te drrejte , qe cdo gje ndrryshon etj etj , Gjithsesi shpreosjm qe ky Forum te behet sa me kompakt .

----------


## Milkway

> Përshëndetje,
> 
> Jam një lexues i vjetër, me keqardhje vë re një katandisje graduale të Forumit Shqiptar.
> Dikur mezi prisja sa të hyja në forum të lexoja postimet e reja në nënforume e tema të caktuara, e kisha për kënaqësi të lexoja anëtarë të respektuar që tashmë janë larguar nga ky forum për shkak të dekadencës së tij.
> Ndërsa sot e shoh të katandisur si mos më keq.
> Shembujt të bastardizimit të forumit janë pa fund.
> Një ndër ta të fundit është p.sh. në temën " Turqia - Serbia 83:82 (Turqia në finale)" në nënforumin "Sporti nëpër botë", ku nga një temë për kampionatin botëror të basketbollit është shndërruar në një temë për islamin e për otomanët.
> Nuk e kuptoj këtë neglizhencë të moderatorëve, apo edhe vetë mosinteresimin e administratorëve të këtij forumi që me veprimet apo mosveprimet e tyre kanë sadopak kontribut në dekadencën e Forumit Shqiptar, pavarësisht punës së tyre e cila ka meritat e saj, duhen të tregohen më të ashpër me këta anëtarë që po degradojnë Forumin Shqiptar.


Mese e drejte kjo qe thua dhe pikerishte per kete arsye dhe une shum rralle e frekuentoj forumin , sepse nuk ka me tema serioze sepse nuk po hyn me antaret qe debatojshin me seriozitet dhe dije te medha . 




> Jam pjeserisht dakord me kete teme. Renie ka, duket edhe prej 1 viti e gjysem, shume tema serioze degradojne ne shaka te neveritshme, sidomos per temat shoqerore, politike, etj.
> Persa i takon "Turqise" kjo eshte problem i vjeter, mjaft anetare vene shenjen e barazimit Turqi=Shqiperi, per aresyet qe ata vete i dijne. Ndoshta sepse e lidhin pavaresine e Shqiperise me Turqine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 500 vjet i konsiderojne miqesi jo "hasha" (sic thuhet ne film). Ketu mendoj nuk kane pune moderatoret. Kjo fryme eshte shume e perhapur ne rrethet islamike edhe ne Tirane, bile.
> Ne diskutime te ndryshme edhe me vajza intelektuale, te sjellshme, te besimit islam, kam verejtur distancim nga figura e Gjergj Kastriotit. Dhe na hiqen edhe si "patriote", te cilen e lidhin me qenjen proturk, antiserb, antiorthodhoks, etj.
> 
> Po kohet e fundit kur Turqia po lidhet me Serbine, c`do te thoshin?
> 
> Pra proturqizmi sot eshte nje fenomen jo nje perjashtim


Njelloj si disa qe bejne per Greqine disa bejne per Turqine e disa bejne per Serbine , mos i ndaj vetem ne njeren ane. 



> Me kohen, pjesmarrja ne forum rritet, detyrimisht rritet edhe numri i temave dhe postimeve qe behen perdite. Stafi i forumit eshte i vogel ne numer dhe nuk mund ti lexoje e moderoje te gjitha postimet qe behen cdo sekonde e minute ne forum. Pa harruar qe moderatoret jane vullnetare dhe futen ne forum vetem kur ka kohe te lire.
> 
> Keshtu qe nese jeni te shqetesuar per cilesine e diskutimeve ne forum, kur lexoni tema apo postime te pahijshme, ju si anetare te forumit duhet ti raportoni A klikuar ate  qe del poshte emrit te cdo postimi qe anetaret bejne ne forum. Raportimi juaj ben qe nje email tu dergohet automatikisht moderatoreve te atij forumi, supermoderatoreve dhe administratoreve. Personi qe do te jete ne linje do te shqyrtoje shqetesimin tuaj e do te nderhyje atje ku duhet. Kjo eshte nje ndihme e madhe qe anetaret e forumit japin per moderimin e forumit dhe mbajtjen e diskutimeve ne shina.
> 
> Tani ka edhe nje keqkuptim qe ndodh shpesh ne te tilla raste. Ka anetare te forumit qe e kane te veshtire te diskutojne/lexojne me anetare qe mendojne ndryshe nga ata, apo nuk kane kulturen e botekuptimin e tyre. Kjo ben qe shume nga keta anetare te stepen kur hyjne ne forum dhe perballen me mendime te qindra anetareve te moshave, botekuptimeve, kulturave nga me te ndryshmet. Forumi shqiptar eshte i hapur per te gjithe, dhe une ketyre njerezve u them: mos u stepni ne te tilla raste, por merrni pjese ne forum duke dhene mendimin tuaj ne keto tema. Ashtu pa vetedije, mendimi dhe shembulli juaj ne forum, eshte nje kontribut i jashtezakonshem per emancipimin e atyre anetareve te tjere qe nuk e gezojne ate kulture, dhe nuk kane ku ta gjejne ate kulture ne zonat ku jetojne e punojne. Per kete kategori njerezish, forumi shqiptar eshte nje dritare e madhe informacioni dhe emancipimi.
> 
> Albo


Nese ka pak moderator eshte e drejte me rrit numrin e tyre, nese nje moderator nuk hy per te moderuar duhet te zevendesohet sepse keshtu nje tem serioze mbrenda nje kohe shum te shkurt kthehet ne nje tem qe nuk ja vlen as me lexu. 

Duket nga qielli se antaret qe kan hy perpara e qe kan qen shum serioz sot nuk jane , dhe duhet kerku pse ?? 
Ka patur shum te tille qe ke patur qejf te debatosh ne cfardo teme e cfardo lemie kurse sot po hape nje tem tek nenforumi i shkences duhet me muaj te te kthej dikush pergjigje , se nuk ka me te atille qe ke mundesi te zgjerojshe dijen sepse ose moderatoret i  kan perjashtu ose prishja e temave nga antaret "femi" . 

Kishte me qen mire te ndermershi diqka ne kete drejtim.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> Me kohen, pjesmarrja ne forum rritet, detyrimisht rritet edhe numri i temave dhe postimeve qe behen perdite. Stafi i forumit eshte i vogel ne numer dhe nuk mund ti lexoje e moderoje  gjitha postimet qe behen cdo sekonde e minute ne forum. Pa harruar qe moderatoret jane vullnetare dhe futen ne forum vetem kur ka kohe te lire.
> 
> Keshtu qe nese jeni te shqetesuar per cilesine e diskutimeve ne forum, kur lexoni tema apo postime te pahijshme, ju si anetare te forumit duhet ti raportoni  klikuar ate  qe del poshte emrit te cdo postimi qe anetaret bejne ne forum. Raportimi juaj ben qe nje email tu dergohet automatikisht moderatoreve te atij forumi, supermoderatoreve dhe administratoreve. Personi qe do te jete ne linje do te shqyrtoje shqetesimin tuaj e do te nderhyje atje ku duhet. Kjo eshte nje ndihme e madhe qe anetaret e forumit japin per moderimin e forumit dhe mbajtjen e diskutimeve ne shina.
> 
> Tani ka edhe nje keqkuptim qe ndodh shpesh ne te tilla raste. Ka anetare te forumit qe e kane te veshtire te diskutojne/lexojne me anetare qe mendojne ndryshe nga ata, apo nuk kane kulturen e botekuptimin e tyre. Kjo ben qe shume nga keta anetare te stepen kur hyjne ne forum dhe perballen me mendime te qindra anetareve te moshave, botekuptimeve, kulturave nga me te ndryshmet. Forumi shqiptar eshte i hapur per te gjithe, dhe une ketyre njerezve u them: mos u stepni ne te tilla raste, por merrni pjese ne forum duke dhene mendimin tuaj ne keto tema. Ashtu pa vetedije, mendimi dhe shembulli juaj ne forum, eshte nje kontribut i jashtezakonshem per emancipimin e atyre anetareve te tjere qe nuk e gezojne ate kulture, dhe nuk kane ku ta gjejne ate kulture ne zonat ku jetojne e punojne. Per kete kategori njerezish, forumi shqiptar eshte nje dritare e madhe informacioni dhe emancipimi.
> 
> Albo


Lexova shkrimin tend ne lidhje me nr e vogel te stafit vullnetar ne forum.Pse nuk e shtoni nr ne staf paralelisht me rritjen e nr te forumisteve te ri?!

----------


## Vdekja

Nuk katandiset forumi pa u katandis antaret .

----------


## Prudence

jam sh dakort me hapesin e temes.

----------


## apollo12

Ne forum ka tema nga me te ndryshmet, normal ka edhe anetar te cilet shprehin opinionet  e tyre, nga  sfera te ndryshme te jetes Politike, ekonomike,fetare, ushtarake etj. Mirepo nje eshte  interesant ketu shihet qart se feja Islame ne trojet shqiptare ka marr nje zhvillim shqetesues, dhe disa nga ta ketu ne forum paraqesin mendimet e tyre ne frymen radikale te islamit, e qe mendoj se jan shum te demshme per ne Shqiptaret. Poashtu verehet nje frym Proturke ne mesin tone, dhe kam frik se enjejta frym me kalimin e kohes do te shprehet edhe ndaj Serbise apo Greqise. Keto tri shtete per mendimin tim  kan qen,jan dhe do te jen Armiqte tane te perbetuar dhe nuk eshte mir qe ketu ne forum te shprehen simpati ndaj tyre.

----------


## EdiR

Forumi eshte pasqyre e rralitetit Shqiptar. Nuk ka ndonje ecje te shoqerise Shqiptare ne nje dimension tjeter dhe te ankohemi se forumi virtual ka rene poshte. Forumi eshte gjithmone ne ndryshim bashke me antaret, disa nuk kane kohen qe kane patur, nuk kane nervat qe kane patur me pare, njerzit e rrinj kane me shume koridore ne internet is Facebook, myspace, etj per tu mare me forume. C'do gazete, c'do faqe ne internet ofron mundesine per te postuar ndoshta dhe me pak pergjegjesi. Ne nje kohe qe facebook e twiter etj jane ne kulmin e tyre per mendimin time eshte mrekulli qe Forumi Shqiptar vazhdon te frektuntohet kaq shume. 
Shume prej jush kane prekur aspekte te tjera mese te vertat pse ka luhatje ne cilesine postimeve, gjithmone ka patur momente te tilla. Pastaj, nese njerzit e zgjuar, te ndershem dhe patriote nuk kane kohe te marin pjese intensivisht, njerzit qe paguhen nga Anti-Shqiptaret patjeter qe do te perpiqen ta prishin forumin per te gjithe te tjeret. Ne nuk duhet te na cudite aspak percarja, inati, fyerjet virtuale jane transformimi i rracizmit ne rruge, urrejtjes fetare, politike, krahinore, etj. Lufta jone per nje komb, nje identitet, demokraci te qendrueshme, respkt ndaj te tjereve dhe ligjit eshte aq e vertet sa ka qene nga fillimi i kohes. Nuk luftojme me pushke, as me pene por me celsa tastiere. 
Eshte ne doren tuaj dhe timen te bejme sa kemi mundesi qe F.Sh te jete model per ate qe duam te shikojme kur te ecim ne rruget e Tiranes, Prishtines, Tetoves Gjirokastres, Shkodres, e kudo tjeter ku ka Shqiptare.

----------

*Neteorm* (24-12-2018)

----------


## Fishtani1

Po nenforumi i Shkences ka ra fare qe ka qene shume aktiv, cfare ndodhi?, Une sa tema shkencore lexoj ne forumet e huaja kurse ketu as nuk behet llaf te postohen ndonje teme shume aktuale e lere te diskutohet.

----------


## Besoja

Këtë botë kështu e gjetëm dhe kështu do ta lëmë.Me njerëz të karaktereve e tipave të ndryshëm.Me njerëz të ndershëm e të pandershëm,të urtë e të sertë,dinjitozë dhe të paskrupullt,banalë dhe të edukuar,myslimanë e të krishterë,etj.
Ky forum ashtu si edhe politika,tregojnë edhe nivelin e shoqërisë shqiptare ndaj nuk duhet të çuditemi.Nuk duhet të çuditemi që nuk dimë të bëjmë debat por menjëherë kalojmë në fyerje kur nuk na pëlqen mendimi i tjetrit!Si mundet vallë që nuk na pëlqen mendimi i të tjerëve!!!Nuk duhet të çuditemi kur nuk kemi argumenta por shkruajmë në bazë të emocioneve apo pasioneve!Nuk duhet të çuditemi kur një temë historike bëhet pjesë edhe e atyre që nuk kanë lexuar një rresht nga historia!Nuk duhet të çuditemi kur shkruajnë njerëz anonimë!Për derisa forumi funksionon mbi këtë bazë,për mua çdo gjë tjetër është e kotë të diskutohet.Çdo njeri ka mendimin e tij.E tepërta këtu është vetëm fyerja.Cilësia është kjo që është dhe nuk ka se si bëhet ndryshe.

----------


## Marya

kur shikon ca persona  tek prezantohen qe  nuk kane as 12-13 vjec  dhe nuk dine as te flasin duket sikur  forumi po behet si kopesht pa drek :buzeqeshje:

----------

